# WMA with Good Hog Population?



## gcpd957 (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a WMA with a good Hog population?  I'm in Gwinnett and willing to travel a good ways in any direction to find a good hunt but i have no clue where to look.  Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in North West GA, and I'd love to find some as well.  I've been to Cohutta numerous times.  I seem to be able to find where the hogs have been, but have yet to even see one.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm gonna suggest a central/south GA WMA might be best.  You can track them better in the sand and clay and dont have to contend with mountains and ridges.  Of course many would choose mountains and ridges over skeeters and snakes, so choose your poison, I guess.  Where in Gwinnett are you?


----------



## Hr00544 (Sep 24, 2013)

Fort Stewart south ga


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 25, 2013)

Tuckahoe WMA. 
Not sure how the service roads are due to flooding. There is a campground and cheap hotels near by.


----------



## 351MachOne (Sep 25, 2013)

DeKalb County... Apparently.  

=)


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 25, 2013)

I would have to agree with Migmack.  Tuckahoe by far has a good population of hogs.. I used to live down there in Screven County and hunted hogs there quite a bit. I miss it and miss the meat.  Been looking for some meat since we moved up here and cant find anything.  If you go there Happy Hunting..


----------



## Bama B (Sep 25, 2013)

Ft Stewart. Seen 12 Sat. Alot of land to hunt.


----------



## prydawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Ocmulgee WMA in Hawkinsville or Oaky Woods in Kathleen. Hunt the side closest to the Houston County Landfill hogs are a plenty.


----------



## hawkeye 943 (Sep 25, 2013)

southeast ga ( darien ga) is the best place i have found. I went twice last year and came back with a hog each time ( keep in mind alot of walking). goin again this year and i can already sell bacon. (oh yeah)


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 25, 2013)

hawkeye 943 said:


> southeast ga ( darien ga) is the best place i have found. I went twice last year and came back with a hog each time ( keep in mind alot of walking). goin again this year and i can already sell bacon. (oh yeah)
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_



What's the name of the WMA in darien?


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 11, 2013)

308-MIKE said:


> What's the name of the WMA in darien?



Altamaha WMA?


----------



## base3448 (Oct 11, 2013)

Fort Stewart is terrible to hunt, never go there.  No hogs at all.


----------



## dawgs327 (Dec 1, 2013)

gcpd957 said:


> Can anyone suggest a WMA with a good Hog population?  I'm in Gwinnett and willing to travel a good ways in any direction to find a good hunt but i have no clue where to look.  Thank you in advance for your suggestions.



Chatt. Wma just outside of Helen found them there several times. I live winder I go bow hunting up there not to be wierd but I could use a hunting buddy next time I go .


----------



## jgriffi87 (Dec 3, 2013)

dawgs327 said:


> Chatt. Wma just outside of Helen found them there several times. I live winder I go bow hunting up there not to be wierd but I could use a hunting buddy next time I go .



I'm in winder as well. Always looking for good folks to hunt with..


----------



## jakebuddy (Dec 3, 2013)

Beaverdam Wma Laurens co.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anywhere in South Ga is pretty good. There is a WMA Near Montgomery Alabama called Lowndes WMA if your up for the drive. I went this weekend and did not see any pigs but there are supposed to be loaded down in there. Lots of sign. and the WMA biologist has hog pens set up all over it.


----------



## hylander (Dec 9, 2013)

I am in gwinnett.  Would like to find a place to go hog hunting around the gwinnett county or nearby county areas.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 10, 2013)

I live in Larryville and hunt the mountains.  Lots of work, not too productive especially with the cruddy acorn crop this year but sooooo beautiful!


----------



## triton196 (Feb 9, 2014)

i would say south ga would be your best bet


----------



## shark49m (Feb 9, 2014)

I will be going to my brothers in march, he is lives on Tybee Beach, just south of Savannah.  I was checking out the Richmond hill WMA, they are having a pig hunt March 1 through 15.  I would like to find somewhere other than state owed lands to hunt while I am there.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2014)

Bkeepr said:


> I live in Larryville and hunt the mountains.  Lots of work, not too productive especially with the cruddy acorn crop this year but sooooo beautiful!



This^^^^^^^^^^We go to enjoy the outdoors.....if we really need to get a pig, I'm headin to Oaky!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't go to ocmulgee or oaky woods.  They're overrated and overhunted.  And when somebody on here tells you that a place is no good, you might want to think about it.


----------



## jakebuddy (Feb 12, 2014)

beaverdam has always been good


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2014)

jakebuddy said:


> Beaverdam Wma Laurens co.



Here. My club is across the river. Covered up with hogs. I live in conyers takes me about 2 hrs to get there. Be prepared to camp. It's a good ways to any hotel


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 18, 2014)

Oaky woods Is easy to hunt if you think like a hog. I've had great success down there over the years. Beaver Dam is good when it's not crowded.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Feb 18, 2014)

If you get a chance, Chickasawhatchee WMA would be worth your time.  Found some around this area when I was done there.
31° 28' 53.15'' N
84° 27' 29.10'' W


----------

